

Apple Sapphire Glass Supplier, GT Advanced, Files for Bankruptcy - Deinos
http://www.businessinsider.com/gt-advanced-files-for-bankruptcy-2014-10

======
aaronbrethorst
I'm surprised this story isn't seeing more traction on HN this morning. The
stock dropped by 90%. I'm sure Apple isn't particularly interested in being in
the sapphire production business, but given the importance of GTAT's product
to their next big thing, I'm sure that's a topic of discussion this morning.
It's not like Apple has another supplier for this, right?

